# Male Convict Bullying Female?



## FishBreeder101 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok, so I am new to convicts so I went to my lfs and picked up a "breeding" pair of convict cichlids. I put them in a 25 gallon tank and they got along fine for the first few days, but now, the male convict cichlids ALWAYS chases the female around the tank and forces her to stay at the top. Is this normal behaviour?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

What are your tank dimensions? 25 gallons is likely far too small for a pair of cons. The addition of some dither fish like tetras, swordtails, mollies, etc. can help settle your male.

Your best bet would be to upgrade to a 4' tank. Decorate with driftwood and rocks over a sand substrate. The decor will provide line of sight breaks and give the female places to 'hide' from the male when need be.

If left in this current situation, the male is likely to harass the female to death.


----------



## FishBreeder101 (Mar 8, 2014)

My Tank dimensions are 24 inches long 12 inches deep and 18 inches high. I will definitely will upgrade to a larger tank. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## FishBreeder101 (Mar 8, 2014)

I upgraded them to a 40 gallon tank. They seem to be fine with other fish around. I have them in with an Oscar, and a Red Tailed Shark.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What are your plans for the Oscar?

Is the the 40 3' or 4' long?

If you just made the switch, they will appear to have settled their differences. Keep an eye on the pair.


----------



## FishBreeder101 (Mar 8, 2014)

I am going to get a bigger tank for my Oscar, as he is growing REALLY fast. I will put him in a 75-100 gallon tank with my turtles. I will also get a some fish for the 40 gallon. The 40 gallon is 3'


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

In the 40 the convicts will do best by themselves and some dither fish. If and when they spawn, no other fish(like your shark) will be tolerated. I'd move/rehome the shark.

What species of turtles do you have? What are the dimensions of that tank?


----------



## thedeepreef (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi,
I'm fishbreeder101's brother and the dimensions of the 90 gallon are 5' long 2' tall and 2' in width.
He has a red eared slider and pearl river map turtle.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Hello deepreef and welcome to the forum.

The dimensions you listed equate to 150 gallon tank. I'd be hesitant to add an Oscar with turtles. I had sunfish with a red ear, cooter and a painted. They eventually got one of the sunnies, and they are very tough customers.


----------



## ConvictCichlidDude (Jun 2, 2014)

Same thing happend with my 2 Male convicts, its either they've rejected each other, or its some serious territorial issues, and then sometimes its for no reason. Convict cichlids tend to harass each other :l


----------

